

Wolfram Alpha and Google Faceoff - razorburn
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/22585/page1/

======
iamcalledrob
I don't think a faceoff is appropriate, from what I can gather about Wolfram
Alpha.

Google and Alpha do two entirely different things. Google is like a Yellow
Pages for the internet, and Alpha is more like an Encyclopaedia. Google finds
resources on the internet, and Alpha finds facts.

------
sid
One interesting fact is that googles mission is to organise the worlds
information. I would assume there is quite some good information in wolfram-
alpha. Wonder if google will try to organise wolfram data some time down the
line ;)

And on a serious note, giving wolfram a whirl will be quite exciting, id like
to put in some differnt maths questions, just need to get the symbols that
wolfram would understand.

------
vaksel
Its getting kinda tiresome that everyone is trotting out wolframalpha as a
Google killer. They aren't even in the same space.

Google is the Chemistry Book, Wolfram Alpha is the table of the elements in
the back of it.

~~~
cdibona
This kind of thing happens every 6 or so months, the journalists (if you can
call them that) love a fight. It is all they know.

They seem to live in a world that only routes packets to the 'winner'

------
andrewljohnson
This is the best article about Wolfram Alpha ever.

I'm a cynic, but it gave me some glimmer of hope for WA's success.

All the rest have just seemed to be talking heads talking about talking heads.

------
mikecuesta
Last year's Google Killer was Cuil. Just sayin'

------
tybris
In other news: Apples and Pears face-off for epic battle to decide who's the
best banana.

------
sscheper
I'm definitely looking forward to testing out WolframAlpha -- anything a cal
tech guy launches is ahead of the curve...until Google figures out how to
monetize it (cough _Bill Gross Idealab_ Cough)

